# flyfishing galveston



## Ramon264

Where is the best place or places to go flyfishing in galveston? i have a 9wt and about $200 worth of flies that havent been used in while.

What fly is best to use around there?


----------



## caddis

The state park, on the bay side in West Bay isn't too bad if you don't have a boat. Bring skeeter spray. Any shrimpy looking fly.


----------



## Ramon264

which road is that on?


----------



## caddis

The main road that goes along the seawall, just take it west instead. It's a little past Pirate's Beach but before you get to Jamaica Beach is past it. You can go in toward the Gulf or toward the bay, go on the bay side.


----------



## Ramon264

on park road going torwards lake como


----------



## caddis

yep


----------



## Thisjustin

im wanting to get into fly fishing and live near galveston, i wonder if anyone knows any other good fly fishing spots in galveston and brazoria county.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Walk in flyfishing/galveston*

A few of the places that I frequent:
North shore of Jones via the RxR tracks.
Galveston Island State Park on FM 3005 $$ 6.00
Bay side of San Louis Pass end of FM 3005
Christmas Bay south shoreline
Drum bay south shoreline
Freeport Jetty
Waters vary,some are clear other not so much but you can sight cast on any of them.
Hope that helps you out.
SKIFFSTIF


----------



## TroutAle87

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> A few of the places that I frequent:
> North shore of Jones via the RxR tracks.
> Galveston Island State Park on FM 3005 $$ 6.00
> Bay side of San Louis Pass end of FM 3005
> Christmas Bay south shoreline
> Drum bay south shoreline
> Freeport Jetty
> Waters vary,some are clear other not so much but you can sight cast on any of them.
> Hope that helps you out.
> SKIFFSTIF


@skiffskiff Hey i was wondering what make boat you have in your pic? pretty sweet looking. I love skiffs


----------



## Worm Drowner

If you are interested in fly fishing, why not join us tonight at the Texas FlyFishers meeting?

http://www.texasflyfishers.org/index.html

I joined last March and haven't regretted it for a second. Great group of folks who are willing to share their knowledge and expertise.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Troutale87*

It is a beavertail ospry.it does exactly what i want it to do.i love fishing it.
Skiffstiff


----------



## TroutAle87

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> It is a beavertail ospry.it does exactly what i want it to do.i love fishing it.
> Skiffstiff


nicee love the boat!


----------



## Demeter

Thisjustin said:


> im wanting to get into fly fishing and live near galveston, i wonder if anyone knows any other good fly fishing spots in galveston and brazoria county.


Galveston is difficult to flyfish. I rarely see redfish tailing, the water is too dark to see fish cruising. I would recommend to make the drive to port A, rent a kayak and fish the lighthouse lakes. 
The best places to flyfish in Galveston are around the jetties/ surf when the water is gree. If you have access to lighted piers, you can easily catch reds/ trout under the lights on flies. Xmas bay has clear water which makes sightcasting a possibility.


----------



## Stuart

Too bad the CORPS just ruined some of the best spots in West Bay.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF

*Corp covers grass meadows*

YEA,
That really hurt.What a travesty.I hope that area recovers soon.It was two of my goto places to sight cast.I was sick to see what they had done to that area when Capt. Soule and I serveyed it several months ago.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## lapesca67

Contrary to a prior post, Galveston has some excellent fly fishing.....places to go if you have a skiff: 
North shoreline of West Bay starting at Greens and going all the way to Carancahua Reef. The dredging has really screwed up some of it, but there is still plenty of fantastic clear grass filled flats to hit.
South shoreline coves like Maggies and snake island.....lots of grass and good opptys for trout and reds on a fly
Carancuhua Lake: Can be killer this time of year into june.
Marsh behind Greens lake: Not alot of grass, but the reds love the mud

For a yak: 
Dana's Cove behind the state park (gets a ton of traffic)
Sportsman's Road: All of the shorelines to your left will have reds from now until November

Have fun!


----------



## Stuart

Was goofing aroung on Google Earth. Pretty recent shots. You can see the dredge left center. So did they skip some spots I hope?


----------



## Cool Hand

Thisjustin said:


> im wanting to get into fly fishing and live near galveston, i wonder if anyone knows any other good fly fishing spots in galveston and brazoria county.


Hey man check your PM'S


----------



## BVBFly

lapesca67 - thanks for the info on galveston. I'm curious, is there a boat ramp along the north shoreline of West Bay to launch from and access the greens lake area? I have always fished out of a kayak but recently acquired a small skiff and have been exploring new water. I have a 13" gheenoe and try to avoid running across big water and chop as much as possible.


----------



## lapesca67

There is one you should be able to use with a gheenoe. I think it is now called Louis' Bait Camp located on hwy 6. The canal you launch in dumps into the back of Jones Lake which provides some protection which should allow you to get to the ICW and access the north shoreline. For the south shoreline, you can use the ramps at Pirates and in Terramar to get to most of the other spots I listed.


----------



## driftwoodfisher

if you are "just starting off" fish some lights in the canals. Lots of fun and a good way to catch some trout.


----------



## let's go

Demeter said:


> Galveston is difficult to flyfish. I rarely see redfish tailing, the water is too dark to see fish cruising. I would recommend to make the drive to port A, rent a kayak and fish the lighthouse lakes.
> The best places to flyfish in Galveston are around the jetties/ surf when the water is gree. If you have access to lighted piers, you can easily catch reds/ trout under the lights on flies. Xmas bay has clear water which makes sightcasting a possibility.


That's pretty funny right there. I make a living fly fishing Galveston and see tailing fish most every day from now through Thanksgiving. No it isn't easy, but it's well worth the effort.


----------



## lapesca67

It is funny....I started fly fishing west bay when I was 15.....30 LOOONG years ago when no one thought of fly fishing Galveston. It has gotten much better over the years since all of the grass has come back on the south and north shore lines. The back of Starvation used to be killer in May before alot of the structure changed........


----------



## iridered2003

at the end of sportsmans rd in galveston in the flats/grass would be a good place to try. also, sweetwater or sidnor bayou


----------



## iridered2003

http://www.myfishmaps.com/topo-maps...kes/Galveston/Virginia_Point/Sweetwater-Lake/


----------



## Stuart

Anyone been to the area where they were pumping the dredge spoils earlier in the year? What's it look like?


----------



## joey7848

lapesca67 said:


> Contrary to a prior post, Galveston has some excellent fly fishing.....places to go if you have a skiff:
> North shoreline of West Bay starting at Greens and going all the way to Carancahua Reef. The dredging has really screwed up some of it, but there is still plenty of fantastic clear grass filled flats to hit.
> South shoreline coves like Maggies and snake island.....lots of grass and good opptys for trout and reds on a fly
> Carancuhua Lake: Can be killer this time of year into june.
> Marsh behind Greens lake: Not alot of grass, but the reds love the mud
> 
> For a yak:
> Dana's Cove behind the state park (gets a ton of traffic)
> Sportsman's Road: All of the shorelines to your left will have reds from now until November
> 
> Have fun!


Lapesca, any advice on running a boat into Caranchua Lake and Green's without tearing my lower unit off? I assume the Nrth end of West Bay is deep enough too? I don't have a skiff, but I have a little 19' bay boat that'll draft ~11".


----------

